# Any gun reports?



## TomC

I was wondering if anyone had reports, shots heard, seen, action. Was wondering how the weather is holding up out there.


----------



## Eastside Al

Se ohio weather balmy 50
Some shots early but not alot


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

Three of us hunted the morning on private land in Columbian county. Beautiful morning. No sightings no shots near by. Very few shots at all.


----------



## bobk

Not a lot of shots for opening day. 13 doe and 5 bucks so far in hocking county. All day sit. Not liking the wind but no rain yet.


----------



## bumpus

Decent amount of shots in ashtabula county today from what I heard I saw two doe about 40 turkey and right around a million squirrel


----------



## snag

Nothing in n portage county, three nut munchers and not many shots around, rain coming till mid morning on Tuesday.


----------



## TomC

I didnt hear any shots at all in miami co. Was out from 4 till dark


----------



## Bone2323

Bumpus where in Ashtabula are u hunting


----------



## Seaturd

Tusc Cty, basket rack 6 pt (still alive btw), 1/2 a dozen tree rats, nowhere near the amount of shots or deer that we use to hear and see 5-10 yrs ago.


----------



## Tritonman

A lot of shooting here in guernsey. All seeing bucks and does.


----------



## rhaythorn

Tusc. cty,normal amount of shots. Saw 15 does and yearlings. 20 yd shot on a big doe and mz loader mis fires hasnt done that in 15yrs?


----------



## scallop

Athens co. Had to stop to let a doe cross the road about 1/4 mile from entrance to our land and that was the only deer all day. In trees from 6:00 am to evenin, nothing but a pair of chipmunk. Oh and one blue bird, not a jay, not sure what it was, pretty cool looking. My son didn't even have birds to entertain him. Not many shots around, lot less than last year. Did not see anyone else to ask if they saw/got any. Pretty crappy day, but better than being at work.

Not sure if going out tomorrow morning or not. I hate rain......................


----------



## fishforfun

Saw a doe and big bodied 4 pt this mornig. Doe never gave me a shot until she went on property I cannt hunt so didn't shoot. The 4 pt gave me a lot of shots go figure. Same spot in the evening just had a cat to watch. I heard 5 shots in morning 3 from the same person nothing in the evening. I was in Portage Cty.


----------



## ezbite

LOTS of shooting around me before 7:30am this morning then i heard a shot about 9:50 which seemed about 3-400 yards away. I stood up and got ready thinking if they missed id get a shot (I was about 20' up a tree in my summit climber).. sure enough a few minutes later her comes a doe running along a tree line/thicket and stops and does the drunkard death drop not 70 or so yards away. a few minutes later and i see a guy running up to the doe. i see him (and hear him) get on his phone, he makes several calls. within 20 minutes there are 5 other guys there high five ing and just making all kinds of noise. i know they saw me because the guy that killed the deer pointed to me and they all turned around at the same time and looked at me. so this **** went on for over an hour, more like an hour and a half.. needless to say im not too happy.. 4pm i see 2 doe about 150 yards out moving fast and not looking back.. there was shooting all around me, just not by me... back at it in the morning, i hope the rain moves out. i was in the climber from 630am-5:30pm what a long day.


----------



## big ducks

Richland cty, saw 1 small buck and 4 does all day, very slow today not much shooting compared to years past. Chase them again tomorrow. Good luck everyone..


----------



## eyecatchum2

I saw one deer driving to the farm I hunt, only heard three shots that were close enough to maybe push something my direction. No dice, I could have shot a truck load of turkeys, one almost flew into my blind off the roost, highlight of the day for my son.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Was out for 2 hours in summit. Heard 2 shots, thats it. No deer. Ill go back out Wednesday probs


----------



## bumpus

Bone2323 said:


> Bumpus where in Ashtabula are u hunting


Jefferson area


----------



## turkeyt

Saw a decent buck driving in and passed on a small buck that was dogging a couple does. Hardly any shots heard. Either no one hunting or deer not moving or both in Wash. Co. Have several bucks on cams so, they are around somewhere. SE wind most of the day but changed on us a couple times to ENE.


----------



## fastwater

Didn't see a deer all day. Only two shots close by. Sounded like the neighbors over the hill. 
A few other shots way off. Not much shooting at all.


----------



## Slab assassin 55

Slow day for me and the two guys I hunt with in Carroll county. Only had a spike come in. Not a lot of shooting at all only two shots all afternoon


----------



## miknad10

slugfest all day JOCKEY HOLLOW WILDLIFE AREA .ROUNDHATS


----------



## beaver

I swear those round hats shoot their way through the brush sometimes. You can always tell when they're in the area because a minute won't go by without a shot. Who knows what they're shooting at, but they're shooting. Half the time I think they're just firing in a line red coat style, and then hoping to find some deer laying around when they March forward.


----------



## fastwater

beaver said:


> I swear those round hats shoot their way through the brush sometimes. You can always tell when they're in the area because a minute won't go by without a shot. Who knows what they're shooting at, but they're shooting. Half the time I think they're just firing in a line red coat style, and then hoping to find some deer laying around when they March forward.


And from what I've seen, they don't know the meaning of 'private property' lines when it comes to hunting. And could care less if the private land is posted. A buddy of mine has a hunting cabin on 80acres in Perry county and every year for the last 10yrs. it's a constant battle to keep these people from crossing fences walking right by ' posted, no trespassing ' signs to keep them off his property. It's the same large group every year. They do a lot of deer drives using the youngest children to do the driving. These young children don't carry weapons, just driving the deer to the shooters. The sheriff and GW has spoke to them several times about it to no avail. 
It's become a real battle.


----------



## Skippy

You know fastwater I had that same trouble when I lived up in Trumbull county. I filed charges and had trespass tickets issued. That was the only way I stopped it. They hate it when you get in there wallet.


----------



## fastwater

Skippy said:


> You know fastwater I had that same trouble when I lived up in Trumbull county. I filed charges and had trespass tickets issued. That was the only way I stopped it. They hate it when you get in there wallet.


It's just a real shame...the lack of respect for others property. 

It's became a scenario with the 1st two days of gun season being spent patrolling boundary lines rather than enjoying hunting. At least it's to the point that, once these people know for sure my buddy is at the cabin hunting with friends, they don't cross the lines anymore. Unfortunately, there had to be some very heated exchanges in the woods as well as going to these people's house to get it to this point. You can't see the cabin from the road as its at the center of the property. These people can't see buddies vehicles at the cabin from their property. They know my buddies truck so when he's arriving at the property, he goes past there house which is down the road laying on the horn letting them know he's in town. He asked all those coming down to hunt to do the same. This is a country road with little to no traffic.
It's actually become a joke cause now, if all the 15 kids are outside at this house, they all wave like its 'ole home week. 
A couple hunting friends of my buddy actually live in that area and every time they pass that house, they lay on the horn also whether going to hunt or not. Kinda keeps them guessing. 

But again, it's just a shame it's came to this. My buddy is a real nice guy and it takes a lot to get him fired up. These people have obviously worked hard and succeeded in doing so.


----------



## Big Mo

Hunted Adams Co public land, not many shots. 8:00 someone snuck in below us and kicked a doe and yearling to us. They shot and missed, we got the doe. Only deer we saw all day. Butcher had 60 deer checked in at 3:30


----------



## caseyroo

Plenty of deer on opening day in Jefferson County. Between three of us, we saw 25 deer; mainly does and small bucks. Saw one decent 8, but approached head on, s d then slipped by some trees, and could never get a shot. So far on Tuesday, terrible! Nothing this morning, and a flock of turkeys so far this afternoon. Not a lot of shots,me it its all private land, do not much pressure.


----------



## Flatty01

Slow morning in Belmont as well. Heard some shots early but didnt see a deer. Only 6 does yest. Either too warm or numbers are wayy low.


----------



## Flathead76

The only deer I saw this morning was around a 120" 8 point. Every year I pass on deer like this and the following year they never show up again. Someday I might get rewarded for passing on them. Would be cool to be able to get a little history with a deer before putting him on the wall. If someone does tag him I hope it's a kids first antlered deer.


----------



## turkeyt

Flathead, I here you. I pass on good deer every year bowhunting. I know a lot of them make it but, I only see very few of them the following year. Seems like in November a whole new group show up. I know some may be from other areas during the rut but some are local. I have a buck that made it the last 2 years and is a 5 1/2 this year. Have not seen him this year but, a guy close by has him on cam. He has stayed in the same area. I have pics from 14 & 15 that were only 20 yds. apart.


----------



## TomC

Miami co dead so far not even a shot heard


----------



## supercanoe

I hunted in Hocking County at a deer camp that has been around for 40 years. I have been going for over 20 years. The shooting on Monday morning has decreased every year recently. Monday morning there was sporadic shooting, but not a lot. Monday afternoon and Tuesday were very quiet. I shot a doe at 9:20 Monday morning. That was my third deer this year, so I stayed at camp the rest of the time. I cooked, tender the fire, provided taxi service to deer stands, etc while enjoying the scenery. Out of 10 guys in our group only 2 deer were killed in the first 2 days-my doe and a little buck that was shot by the land owners brother. Every one had a great time. We ate well, drank well at night, and caught up with one another. We have several generations of different families that have come through the ranks of this deer camp.


----------



## chris1162

supercanoe said:


> I hunted in Hocking County at a deer camp that has been around for 40 years. I have been going for over 20 years. The shooting on Monday morning has decreased every year recently. Monday morning there was sporadic shooting, but not a lot. Monday afternoon and Tuesday were very quiet. I shot a doe at 9:20 Monday morning. That was my third deer this year, so I stayed at camp the rest of the time. I cooked, tender the fire, provided taxi service to deer stands, etc while enjoying the scenery. Out of 10 guys in our group only 2 deer were killed in the first 2 days-my doe and a little buck that was shot by the land owners brother. Every one had a great time. We ate well, drank well at night, and caught up with one another. We have several generations of different families that have come through the ranks of this deer camp.


Are you seeing less hunters, less deer, or both?


----------



## TomC

I haven't seen any hunters. I talked to a buddy whos at zeleski st forestheconly saw 1 monday and tuesday with very few shots heard. He said it was dead so far today. My processer whos a good buddy didn't get any deer monday and only 5 on Tuesday


----------



## supercanoe

chris1162 said:


> Are you seeing less hunters, less deer, or both?


Probably less deer more than anything. Quite a bit of the woods in this area are getting too mature to hold the deer.


----------



## supercanoe

The local processor only had 8 deer in at 2:00 Monday when the guys dropped off the little buck that was killed. They used to have deer lined up all across the parking lot on opening day.


----------



## ezbite

i didnt see anything today or hear any shots because i stayed home out of the rain


----------



## snag

Me to Tom , I was couch hunting today, I'm posting this sign back by my tree stand this week. Lol


----------



## fastwater

Has anyone heard Monday's take from ODNR. Haven't seen anything on the news yet.
Dodged the rain this morning. Didn't hear the first shot all morning. 
I killed one about 0945. She fell into the deepest,steepest ravine on the property. Forty feet straight down on both sides. 
But I was thankful to get her. 
The rest of the day spent getting her in the fridge. Was outside all afternoon and heard three shots way off all day. 
I know of thirteen people around here that have hunted since Monday morning. Know two were killed Monday and mine today. A doe was also missed Monday by the neighbor.
The numbers around here just aren't there. I've posted before about the steady decline in this area that started about 4-5 yrs ago. It's not that the deer are here and people aren't seeing them. Theres very little sign deer sign. 
Here's an example, I've got a 4 1/2 acre clover field up in the middle of the woods. 6-8 yrs ago, there would be 30-40 scrapes around that field. Counted 4 this year. Used to be rub lines around that field like crazy. Rubs/scrapes throughout the wooded property. Now very little. 
The farmers taking their crops off every year aren't seeing the deer either. 
Fairfield Co. went to a two deer bag limit. Wish they would take it to one for a few yrs.


----------



## supercanoe

fastwater said:


> Has anyone heard Monday's take from ODNR. Haven't seen anything on the news yet.
> Dodged the rain this morning. Didn't hear the first shot all morning.
> I killed one about 0945. She fell into the deepest,steepest ravine on the property. Forty feet straight down on both sides.
> But I was thankful to get her.
> The rest of the day spent getting her in the fridge. Was outside all afternoon and heard three shots way off all day.
> I know of thirteen people around here that have hunted since Monday morning. Know two were killed Monday and mine today. A doe was also missed Monday by the neighbor.
> The numbers around here just aren't there. I've posted before about the steady decline in this area that started about 4-5 yrs ago. It's not that the deer are here and people aren't seeing them. Theres very little sign deer sign.
> Here's an example, I've got a 4 1/2 acre clover field up in the middle of the woods. 6-8 yrs ago, there would be 30-40 scrapes around that field. Counted 4 this year. Used to be rub lines around that field like crazy. Rubs/scrapes throughout the wooded property. Now very little.
> The farmers taking their crops off every year aren't seeing the deer either.
> Fairfield Co. went to a two deer bag limit. Wish they would take it to one for a few yrs.


----------



## supercanoe

I saw the totals for Monday. The harvest was down about 20% from opening day last year. Eighteen thousand and change this year, 22,000 and change last year. Google 2016 Ohio deer harvest and you can find the total from Monday.


----------



## beaver

Sounds like either there aren't as many hunters out, or the herd has finally been reduced to a healthy level.


----------



## fishforfun

I saw two Monday morning a doe and 4 pt. The doe never gave me a clear shot and of course the 4 pt did but didn't shoot. Then saw a lone doe Tuesday at 1:30 pm I did shoot her . I was out most of the day today and saw nothing but a coyote but no shot. In 3 days only have heard 6 shots and I know two of them were does that were killed. But going to still hunt hard till Sunday. Good luck all and be safe. I was in portage county.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

beaver said:


> Sounds like either there aren't as many hunters out, or the herd has finally been reduced to a healthy level.


Or, with the Internet and phone check in, people just aren't reporting as they should...


----------



## fastwater

supercanoe said:


> I saw the totals for Monday. The harvest was down about 20% from opening day last year. Eighteen thousand and change this year, 22,000 and change last year. Google 2016 Ohio deer harvest and you can find the total from Monday.


And if I remember correctly, last years opening days harvest was lower than 2014.
Actually, here's an article for 2014 season:
http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2014/12/deer_hunting_in_decline_all_ar.html


----------



## Tritonman

Used the wet conditions and still hunted haul roads today here in guernsey. Shot a doe at 1:00. 6 were making their way through the thicket I was in. Took the lead doe. Grandpa shot a big bodied 7 point at 4:50 tonight. 4 bucks and 2 does taken off our property since archery started. Heard more shots this year. Neighbor was hunting and fired a few shots. They usually get it done. Going to put them in the freezer tomorrow. The weather looks like it's going to cool down. Good luck to all!


----------



## the czar

18k and change this year for monday .it wasn't too long ago that was the take for Tuesday and monday was 30's .population is way down,private property permission is way way down causing very limited pressure.


----------



## crappiedude

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Or, with the Internet and phone check in, people just aren't reporting as they should...


So if no one is hearing any shots how can this be? Oh yeah this has to be it... I guess it's because everyone is using silencers. Less face it, there are just less deer. I am so glad they did away with the old check stations, I always had a hard time finding one that was open.

In southern Clermont we heard 7 shots on Monday, rain chased us off at 3:00. I saw a good buck chasing a doe right after daylight but it was way off, my buddy saw nothing. On Tuesday I saw a good buck around 10:00, real nice deer fed past me 40-50 yards. My buddy saw one deer just as he stood up at the end of the day it took off out of a thicket below him. Both of us are doe hunting, we both took our bucks during early & mid November. 
We hunt private property. Pretty quiet compared to 10-20 years ago.


----------



## fastwater

...


crappiedude said:


> So if no one is hearing any shots how can this be? Oh yeah this has to be it... I guess it's because everyone is using silencers.


And crappiedude, you forgot to add that a bunch less deer sign is cause todays deer are much smarter. They don't scrape,rub and poop like they used to. It makes us hunters think they aren't out there. And those trail cameras showing less deer are lying too. Today's deer are not as photogenic as deer in the past.


----------



## jray

fastwater said:


> ...
> 
> 
> And crappiedude, you forgot to add that a bunch less deer sign is cause todays deer are much smarter. They don't scrape,rub and poop like they used to. It makes us hunters think they aren't out there. And those trail cameras showing less deer are lying too. Today's deer are not as photogenic as deer in the past.


Shoot your doe then complain about deer numbers  atta boy. Wish we had 12 men deer drives that covered 5 miles of ground like we used to. They all used to come running to our place. Now those properties are housing developments. Wish the damn odnr would quit building those. Sheesh


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

crappiedude said:


> So if no one is hearing any shots how can this be? Oh yeah this has to be it... I guess it's because everyone is using silencers. Less face it, there are just less deer.


Yeah thats it, because obviously if you don't see any deer sign or hear any shots from whatever hole you crawl out of every day, then there is no deer across the whole state? 
Gimme a break.


----------



## beaver

Still plenty of deer here. Not as many as their used to be, but still plenty. 

The issue is that deer used to be way overpopulated. Deer hunters loved it, but like deer hunters usually do, didn't think about anyone except deer hunters not loving it. They got used to kicking a deer out of every brush pile in the state and deer hunting being more like grocery shopping than hunting. The state implementation of a herd reduction plan finally worked and now all the deer hunters are complaining about how low the herd is, when in reality it's where it should be. 

The rest of us are rejoicing because it keeps all of the armchair weekend warriors that pick up a shotgun once a year to stumble around and stink up the woods away. They don't want to waste vacation time if they don't see deer. Now that we have less deer, I'm actually starting to think about getting back into deer hunting again. It doesn't seem so bad with less idiots in the woods.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Anyone know what the opening day numbers were for this year compared to previous years?


----------



## crappiedude

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Yeah thats it, because obviously if you don't see any deer sign or hear any shots from whatever hole you crawl out of every day, then there is no deer across the whole state?
> Gimme a break.


Please don't be offended and I'm not complaining, not at all. Just responding to the comment about people not checking in deer. Logic tells me the percentage is the same now as it was before when we had check stations. 
Over the last 25 years of hunting the same 2 farms we've averaged 1-4 deer killed per year. We see more or less deer as populations fluctuation but actual kill is the same. I killed a buck & doe so far, partner killed a buck. If either of us kill a doe during the next few days we'll quit until muzzleloader season. 
Just sayin.


----------



## TomC

Have yet to hear a shot today in miami co. Heard none yesterday.


----------



## squid_1

Tom you sound surprised that there are NO shots heard in Miami County. 84 deer killed after the first 3 days wouldn't indicate that there many hunters out. Most land owners probably get there deer the first couple of days.


----------



## fastwater

jray said:


> Shoot your doe then complain about deer numbers  atta boy. Wish we had 12 men deer drives that covered 5 miles of ground like we used to. They all used to come running to our place. Now those properties are housing developments. Wish the damn odnr would quit building those. Sheesh


Yep! And didn't just start complaining.
It's more concern for future hunters than complaining as I don't know how many more years I'll be hunting.
This older thread may help to explain the reasons for the complaining. As you can see it's an older thread here on OGF.
And when reading it, please notice comments about ODNR including deer in city/suburb parks and the accidents they cause that are not huntible in the total 'state' deer herd when setting the excessive bag limits that I've complained about for years. Though these non-huntible deer, and the accidents they cause are included in the equation when setting bag limits, where do you think the deer bag limits are being taken from? Rural hunting areas. And IMO, ODNR did not reduce the crazy high bag limits early enough(and still haven't reduced them enough) and the results today is the deer herd in rural areas are not only lowered but is suffering. Again, the deer are being taken from legal deer hunting areas, not the non-hunting areas. But those deer are also included into ODNR's equation when estimating total state deer herd.

*Mike Tonkovich - ODNR Deer*
Discussion in 'Bucks and Does' started by The Outdoor Connection, Dec 10, 2014.


----------



## Fishballz

If anything I believe the implementation of the phone/Internet check in option you would have more people legally check in a deer than in the past. It's not like they have to go and drive to check station in southern ohio when they live in Cleveland and need to get home. Pick up the phone, doesn't get any easier!


----------



## fastwater

Fishballz said:


> If anything I believe the implementation of the phone/Internet check in option you would have more people legally check in a deer than in the past. It's not like they have to go and drive to check station in southern ohio when they live in Cleveland and need to get home. Pick up the phone, doesn't get any easier!


And it sure makes it easier on us guys that aren't in our 20's anymore, hunt our own property by not having to load and unload the deer to take them to get checked.


----------



## jray

fastwater said:


> And it sure makes it easier on us guys that aren't in our 20's anymore, hunt our own property by not having to load and unload the deer to take them to get checked.


Plus you can quarter them out now! No complaints on the checking system.


----------



## jray

I just personally believe if you shoot does you ought not be complaining about deer numbers. I shoot does took one out of a group of ten on public land in October. I also have properties that are buck only for me. And you will find that the state has little or nothing to do with deer numbers where you hunt. The guys that live within 5 miles of you and the habitat you have dictate your deer herd. Period. Don't be a hypocrite practice what you preach or be quiet! Grab your gun sit your stands to keep tradition and keep trespassers out, don't drive let them seek refuge on your place, shoot coyotes or bucks. That's what you do when you are taking responsibility for the future.


----------



## Pooch

I drive through 4 counties on my way to work for the last 3 1/2 weeks. I leave the house at 4pm and drive til dark. There are deer practically in every other field I drive by. We can see them in the woods. Also alot on the highway, dead and alive. They are there, no shortage. Patience and due diligence should have no problem in harvesting one. Make your property attractive to them and they will come. Just being in a set of woods with a gun doesn't necessarily qualify as hunting. Good luck guys, safe hunting.


----------



## fastwater

jray said:


> I just personally believe if you shoot does you ought not be complaining about deer numbers. I shoot does took one out of a group of ten on public land in October. I also have properties that are buck only for me. And you will find that the state has little or nothing to do with deer numbers where you hunt. The guys that live within 5 miles of you and the habitat you have dictate your deer herd. Period. Don't be a hypocrite practice what you preach or be quiet! Grab your gun sit your stands to keep tradition and keep trespassers out, don't drive let them seek refuge on your place, shoot coyotes or bucks. That's what you do when you are taking responsibility for the future.


I'll mind my manners and suffice it to say that you don't know me well enough to be insinuating I'm a hypocrite about anything. Unless you own property, spend as much $ and time on planting food plots, doing your best to create bedding and sanctuary areas for wildlife as I do, you need to mind your tone. Big difference in actually owning your own property and maintaining it long term for wildlife then hunting someone else's. I'd venture to say I earn the right to shoot any deer I please more than the average person. Not complaining, I enjoy it...just stating a fact.
If you bothered checking out and reading the older thread I posted, you would know that the concern for our deer population didn't just start. Fairfield County had a 3 deer limit for the longest, even when many were arguing with ODNR to lower that limit cause those that actually live here in the county and spend everyday afield were seeing the numbers drop ....and it fell on deaf ears. Today is the results.

While it's obvious the hunters around a particular area do indeed affect the deer herd in an area, you saying ODNR has not affecting the overall deer population with its ludicrous bag limits is absurd and shows nothing more than your ignorance of the subject. If ODNR doesn't affect the deer herd then why increase or decrease bag limits. They increase bag limits to decrease the deer herd, decrease them to increase herd. And use vehicle/deer related accidents turned in by the insurance companies as a major tool in the equation when figuring bag limits. If that's something you don't believe, maybe you need to attend a few ODNR public meetings. Sounds like you may be affiliated with ODNR. For years that's the same kind of garbage they tried to feed people ignorant enough to believe it.


----------



## ML1187

I hope it gets better when the ODNR implements the new map/zone/intracounty system they have proposed. It needs broken down further than Just county wide.


----------



## Pooch

Warning:: not intended to stir anyone up! Just thinking out loud here. If someone can answer definitively please do. Some say we aren't seeing numbers like the past. Some are seeing plenty. Odnr sets limits based on studies, surveys, and whatever else is at their disposal. Just because we don't agree on numbers doesn't mean their goal is wrong. Here is the question. What is the ideal herd size for the state? I remember reading so many years back the herd was around 700,000 as I think I remember. Could have been 15yrs ago, can't be for sure. Since than has dropped. But what is the magic number or goal? If we had 400,000 + license/permits sold for season and every one gets a deer, the herd would be devastated I'm sure. Does anyone know the estimation of herd size and estimation of how many odnr is expecting to be harvested. Just because you don't kill one isn't a reason to be mad at odnr for managing herd. Impossible for a couple people in a county to say if deer are or are not there. Even based on final harvest count. Only because you would need to know actual not hypothetical amount of hunters actually in the woods trying for more than one or two days a year.


----------



## jray

ML1187 said:


> I hope it gets better when the ODNR implements the new map/zone/intracounty system they have proposed. It needs broken down further than Just county wide.


Yep. It will help the fragmented habitat structure in Ohio must be managed on a smaller scale. Mr Fastwater, I hope my "tone" suits you better this time. I was active in your last thread. I am not affiliated with the odnr, I spent 3 years of my life at Ohio state because I wanted to be a game warden. I soon realized that it was a thankless job of bad hours bad pay and a bunch of crap to deal with. I also wanted to pursue my passion which is machining and I got a chance I couldn't pass up. My family owns and manages property. I have tried to present you with facts about how very few kill more than one deer per year. I have also tried to explain that the citizens of Ohio all have a say and all "own" the deer not just hunters. This is why the state tasks the odnr with finding a balance between what everyone wants. The final decision is made by the state representatives not the dnr. The carrying capacity changes with loss of habitat and increasing population density. The herd is assessed by habitat studies, grid counts from the air, surveys, as well as harvest and insurance claim data. You continue to ignore these facts and present your evidence which is essentially me and John Doe don't see deer and sign like we used to. I am charmed by the fact that you think because you own land and spend money on habitat your opinion counts more than mine and the many others on here that hunt "other people's land". Well guess what? It doesn't according to the state and if you don't like that, call your representative and tell him so. Also I don't give a rip about how many deer you shoot on your property. I don't want you to tell me what to do with mine either. If you want more deer stop shooting your deer it's that simple. And finally, let the record show I did not call you a hypocrite, you self diagnosed.


----------



## chadwimc

I got a doe in Hocking County on Monday. I picked the larger of three doe.115 lbs dressed weight. Using a Ruger 77/44 it was "Bang" "Flop". Then she rolled into the thickest briar patch in south east Ohio... There was a lot more shooting than in the last few years, but nothing like 20 years ago when opening day sounded like Fallujah...


----------



## chadwimc

I was out Tuesday morning until about 10:00 o'clock. Did not see one deer or hear any shots...


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

jray said:


> Yep. It will help the fragmented habitat structure in Ohio must be managed on a smaller scale. Mr Fastwater, I hope my "tone" suits you better this time. I was active in your last thread. I am not affiliated with the odnr, I spent 3 years of my life at Ohio state because I wanted to be a game warden. I soon realized that it was a thankless job of bad hours bad pay and a bunch of crap to deal with. I also wanted to pursue my passion which is machining and I got a chance I couldn't pass up. My family owns and manages property. I have tried to present you with facts about how very few kill more than one deer per year. I have also tried to explain that the citizens of Ohio all have a say and all "own" the deer not just hunters. This is why the state tasks the odnr with finding a balance between what everyone wants. The final decision is made by the state representatives not the dnr. The carrying capacity changes with loss of habitat and increasing population density. The herd is assessed by habitat studies, grid counts from the air, surveys, as well as harvest and insurance claim data. You continue to ignore these facts and present your evidence which is essentially me and John Doe don't see deer and sign like we used to. I am charmed by the fact that you think because you own land and spend money on habitat your opinion counts more than mine and the many others on here that hunt "other people's land". Well guess what? It doesn't according to the state and if you don't like that, call your representative and tell him so. Also I don't give a rip about how many deer you shoot on your property. I don't want you to tell me what to do with mine either. If you want more deer stop shooting your deer it's that simple. And finally, let the record show I did not call you a hypocrite, you self diagnosed.


There has been and continue to be a very large and growing segment of the hunters in Ohio that feel as fastwater does. Just as you say him not seeing deer does not make his view right nor does your experiences make your view anymore correct. The truth is that there is no right # of deer that would make all happy and they are not distributed equally anyway. To have fellow hunters blaming fellow hunters for our situation in order to free the state from their responsibility in this issue is frustrating to say the least. If you have good hunting enjoy it. Rather than put down those that are finding their herd decimated have some empathy. It is a real issue to many even though some may not want to accept it.


----------



## bobk

Yesterday I only hunted the afternoon and saw 3 doe. Wednesday I saw 7 doe and 3 bucks in the morning and 13 doe and 4 bucks in the afternoon. No rutting activity at all. Several times the bucks have been together. So odd that last year most bucks were pushing doe during gun season here. 
Buddy hunted out of the crapper last night and he said it was steady deer from 3:50 until he pulled the trigger at 5:00 on a nice doe. 
One exciting thing that we have noticed is the flushing of grouse. I have done a lot of walking this season instead of sitting in the crapper and loved getting the snot scared out of me from a grouse flush. Others have flushed them this year as well. 
Sitting on my butt drinking coffee now with buds getting ready to go cut up some deer.


----------



## ezbite

just spent 6 hours hanging off a tree (that 32 hours so far this gun season in a tree), didnt hear a shot, saw no deer today. i have a buddy who is still out in green twshp and ditto for him, nothing. tomorrow is my last day for this gunseason.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

Wife and I sat for the last three hours this evening on private land in Columbiana county. No deer see or heard. A few shots far off. Heading to Egypt valley tomorrow. Not looking forward to the 2 hr drive but my nephew has an empty freezer and asked me to go with him. At this point I almost would rather go shopping with the wife. Gets old not seeing a darn thing.


----------



## Erieangler51

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Wife and I sat for the last three hours this evening on private land in Columbiana county. No deer see or heard. A few shots far off. Heading to Egypt valley tomorrow. Not looking forward to the 2 hr drive but my nephew has an empty freezer and asked me to go with him. At this point I almost would rather go shopping with the wife. Gets old not seeing a darn thing.


We've heard very little shooting in Columbiana so far this gun season. Dad got 1 opening morning and that's it so far. Only seen 2 other does and they were jumped. Early season it was good deer were moving during the day and that corn came off and it's like they all migrated to the next county. I did see 3 in portage county Wednesday and 2 yesterday but no shots. 1 yesterday was a nice 9 pt at 60 yds but I already filled my buck tag 3 weeks ago and my buddy had a very small yearling at 70 yds but he let her walk on by. Will be back out in mahoning county tomorrow afternoon and Sunday.


----------



## 1more

Take a drive down Shady Lane at 5:30!' The deer are very thick just waiting for the right one that's been on the trail cam!


ezbite said:


> just spent 6 hours hanging off a tree (that 32 hours sofar this gun season in a tree), didnt hear a shot, saw no deer today. i have a buddy who is still out in green twshp and ditto for him, nothing. tomorrow is my last day for this gunseason.


ibe


----------



## Fishballz

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Wife and I sat for the last three hours this evening on private land in Columbiana county. No deer see or heard. A few shots far off. Heading to Egypt valley tomorrow. Not looking forward to the 2 hr drive but my nephew has an empty freezer and asked me to go with him. At this point I almost would rather go shopping with the wife. Gets old not seeing a darn thing.


I have Hunted Egypt valley for about the last 20 years including this year. It has went downhill in the last 5 years. So much as I'm going to be looking for new public land to hunt next year (suggestions welcome)! The Amish even weren't there this year and that's a first. Talked to about 5 other guys who didn't see a deer there opening day too. Saw one doe in a truck. Good luck, let us know how it goes


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

Fishballz said:


> I have Hunted Egypt valley for about the last 20 years including this year. It has went downhill in the last 5 years. So much as I'm going to be looking for new public land to hunt next year (suggestions welcome)! The Amish even weren't there this year and that's a first. Talked to about 5 other guys who didn't see a deer there opening day too. Saw one doe in a truck. Good luck, let us know how it goes


Will do. I feel EDH and the yotes did more than us hunters did. The population crashed in just one or two seasons. Still there in pockets but like night and day overall. Sad to see.


----------



## Fishballz

I did talk to young hunter and is father there this year and they said they cleaned up on the yotes there this year!


----------



## Flatty01

Fishballz said:


> I have Hunted Egypt valley for about the last 20 years including this year. It has went downhill in the last 5 years. So much as I'm going to be looking for new public land to hunt next year (suggestions welcome)! The Amish even weren't there this year and that's a first. Talked to about 5 other guys who didn't see a deer there opening day too. Saw one doe in a truck. Good luck, let us know how it goes


I stopped hunting there 2 yrs ago b\c I stopped seeing deer there, completely.


----------



## ezbite

1more said:


> Take a drive down Shady Lane at 5:30!' The deer are very thick just waiting for the right one that's been on the trail cam!
> 
> ibe


if i knew where shady lane was, id be there


----------



## 1more

ezbite said:


> if i knew where shady lane was, id be there


Off Bridgtown Rd, connect to Rt 50...


----------



## scallop

I think there has been a mass alien abduction of the deer on my property. I had 4 cams out, every one had great activity, bucks, does, groups, singles ect. Not a durn one on any cam this week, nor did I see anything. Sigh........


----------



## Flathead76

Saw five deer yesterday morning. Stayed out of this area all week hoping that the other hunters would push thier deer into this spot. Back at it in the afternoon.


----------



## Seaturd

Hunted Monday & Friday so far, jumped a small doe yesterday. My son and I were doing small one man drives to try and get something moving and pushed out the doe and a grey fox. Southwestern Tusc. Cty. I'll be back at it again today but my hopes ain't all that high. Very little in the way of shooting going on by us.


----------



## beaver

Real time report from Jackson County. Seeing so many deer that my son blacked out from excitement....


----------



## fastwater

beaver said:


> Real time report from Jackson County. Seeing so many deer that my son blacked out from excitement....


Great pic.
Having raised three sons and many nephews hunting, along with taking a couple friends boys as well, one thing I always did was take a camera and got their pic. sleeping at one point or another.
Have a hunting scrap book here with many of those old pics in it. Brings back some good memories.
Hopefully you guys will have enough activity to keep his interest peaked. These young people are the future of our hunting.
Good Luck!


----------



## beaver

Final morning report...

Squirrels - 236,497,036 
Blue Jay's - 696
Stray mutts - 3
Ditch lions - 2
Beavers - 3
Mink - 1
Deer - 0

Plenty of trespasser evidence though. I haven't been on this property this year yet and it's obvious that it needs more presence. We're going to try another spot this evening and then call it a season. I told him to shoot the first deer we see if we see any tonight.


----------



## beaver

fastwater said:


> Great pic.
> Having raised three sons and many nephews hunting, along with taking a couple friends boys as well, one thing I always did was take a camera and got their pic. sleeping at one point or another.
> Have a hunting scrap book here with many of those old pics in it. Brings back some good memories.
> Hopefully you guys will have enough activity to keep his interest peaked. These young people are the future of our hunting.
> Good Luck!


I have three sons myself. The younger two are sports fanatics and very talented athletes. The one in the picture is the oldest and he is definitely his father's son. It's like watching my own youth through a time portal or something. Sometimes it's downright weird. There is no place he'd rather be than in the woods or on the water. It doesn't matter if game is moving or if the fish are biting, he will stick it out. He tests my patience sometimes , but I'm quickly reminded of either a similar or exact account of myself when I was his age when he does. Skipping football practice to go squirrel hunting , skinning his dissection project with his pocket knife, showing the kids at recess how to start a fire with flint and steel.... he's definitely my boy.


----------



## ezbite

after hanging on the side of a tree for just about 37 hours this week (mon-11, tues-11, thur-5, fri-6, today-5) ive come to the conclusion, im getting too old for this crap  i need more than 3 hours sleep and day if im gonna hang from a tree.. i heard more shooting today than ive heard all week combined. ive also seen more hunters and car/trucks parked along the road than ive seen all week combined also. i did find a new turkey and squirrel hunting spot. im really going to put a better effort into next years early bow season, i really dont like bowhunting in the freezing temps, now i dont have a choice.

only deer i saw this were 3 monday (one died 70yards away from me) and 2 doe tuesday, which i shot over one of them.


----------



## Shad Rap

beaver said:


> Real time report from Jackson County. Seeing so many deer that my son blacked out from excitement....


Theres nothing better in the morning than climbing up that tree, snuggling up in your gear and dozing off for a quick nap as the woods turns from dark to light...I usually jump and then I'm fully alert ready for action...


----------



## chadwimc

I'm going out for a few hours. I'll cut across Shady Lane and keep my eyes open...


----------



## beaver

Breaking news : at approximately 1556 pm two does came in. At approximately 1557, one doe ran off and one just kind of flopped around for a few seconds then laid still. 

Finally some freezer filler. We're hanging out until dark incase any more come in.


----------



## Shad Rap

Nice.


----------



## Flatty01

One doe seen since Monday. Hope the ODNR, coyotes and insurance companies are all happy now...


----------



## bobk

5 doe this evening. Walked and sat all afternoon.


----------



## fastwater

beaver said:


> Breaking news : at approximately 1556 pm two does came in. At approximately 1557, one doe ran off and one just kind of flopped around for a few seconds then laid still.
> 
> Finally some freezer filler. We're hanging out until dark incase any more come in.


That's great! 
Congrats on the victory....
...and, all rested 'nappers' get to do the dragging.


----------



## beaver

I told him that was the purpose of having sons, so that dad's don't have to drag deer. Haha

Lucky for him, this one dropped within 15 feet of an access road.


----------



## 1more

Very sloooow for me this evening. Only seen 1 doe and only heard 1 shot close by.


----------



## Seaturd

Jumped small forkhorn, saw 3 squirrels and a few piliated woodpeckers. My son saw a total of 5 does but never got a shot. I did find a shed though.


----------



## 1more

Shed looks in pretty good shape, the squirrels must have missed it!


----------



## Misdirection

The hunting hasn't been too much better over here in PA. I ended up taking a doe today and took it to my local butcher. I was deer 98 and they open the week of Thanksgiving for the WV deer! They normally would be up in the hundreds by now...


----------



## Flathead76

beaver said:


> Final morning report...
> 
> Squirrels - 236,497,036
> Blue Jay's - 696
> Stray mutts - 3
> Ditch lions - 2
> Beavers - 3
> Mink - 1
> Deer - 0
> 
> Plenty of trespasser evidence though. I haven't been on this property this year yet and it's obvious that it needs more presence. We're going to try another spot this evening and then call it a season. I told him to shoot the first deer we see if we see any tonight.


Offer still stands if you need to get on a few. Got a few spots that are infested with deer. Last time that I dumped corn there I got 1900 pics in one night.


----------



## Seaturd

It had some minor gnawing on the side you can't see but not much.


1more said:


> Shed looks in pretty good shape, the squirrels must have missed it!


----------



## snag

Tom , ten hrs in tree all week , I got lazy this year during gun , but popped a nice eater tonight forty five minutes in stand.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

Two of us hunted Jockey Hollow in the morning. Sign looked better than what I had seen there last year. My nephew hit a doe but the blood trail stopped after tracking her over 500 yards. We hunted Egypt Valley for the evening. Sign was poor, few hunters, fewer shots heard.


----------



## Ted Dressel

Hunted Caesar Creek Mon- Thurs. In total around 30 shots in 4 days. For public land it wasn't crowded like years past.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I didn't hunt a whole lot, but heard plenty of shots opening day in Carroll County. Also, my group saw a lot of deer compared to the last few years, including some beautiful bucks. They've been going nuts with the fracking, and I think maybe the woods are starting to settle down with all the heavy equipment. The last couple seasons were very dismal as far as sightings go, but after this year, it appears things are getting back to normal.


----------



## wallydog

Hunted Belmont co Egypt valley and took a Doe Sat morning. Least amount of pressure I have seen in years.Over grown as all heck.







BB


----------



## ezbite

snag said:


> Tom , ten hrs in tree all week , I got lazy this year during gun , but popped a nice eater tonight forty five minutes in stand.
> View attachment 224743


 you trying to make me jealous Jerry? its working.


----------



## Lewis

And the state in their infinite wisdom is going to unleash the orange army once again Dec. 18th and 19th for a bonus gun weekend. I guess this is fine in some areas, but I feel bad for hunters in areas that the herd has been shot down to nothing.


----------



## 1more

The 17th and 18th. Give them time to settle down and get back in there routine. It's the lock down time so let's cross our fingers.


----------



## snag

ezbite said:


> you trying to make me jealous Jerry? its working.


Nah Tom, I can't stay in a stand like you can , I couldn't stand up if I stayed up as long as you did. You still got young blood. you still have some time to get one.


----------

